# I AM: KPS Gill



## spnadmin (Feb 12, 2010)

_*I AM: KPS Gill
*

I AM: KPS Gill - Mind over Matter - Spirituality - Life - The Times of India

 I really don’t know if I’m spiritual, for I am not cast in a traditionally religious mould. As a Sikh I revere Guru Gobind Singh, but I don't observe “paath” or prayers as an everyday ritual. 

  I am rather a very action-oriented person and unless I can apply something in my life, I don’t consider myself qualified enough to talk on that subject. But yes,  I do believe in God and the fact that all of us are His creation. I don’t pray very particularly or visit temples regularly, but do what I feel is  right as per my conscience because I feel our soul has direct communication  with God.  

  During the days of extremism in Punjab, where I was posted as  the police chief, it would be no less than a personal bereavement for me to see people around me dying everyday. I  have seen despair and disappointment from very close quarters; it was so  disheartening to see men and women like you and me falling victims to bullets. But  somewhere inside me, I had this conviction that God had sent me to a  terror-affected place with a purpose and He will give me enough power to root it out someday.  

  I faced death everyday, but not once did it to scare me. In fact, there was a time when every move  made by my team yielded positive results and it was then that my belief became  stronger that the Supreme Being himself was guiding me at every step.  

  Even though we were later accused of committing excesses in the name of stamping out terrorism, it didn’t waver my faith in what I did, because it was He who made me do  what He wanted me to. I believed, therefore I did. I have read the Guru  Granth Sahib, the Bhagvada Gita, Quran and the Bible and realised that the basic  tenets of every religion are the same. So it's really very difficult to understand  how people can fight in the name of religion.

  Whatever set of beliefs I have today have been a result of my upbringing - not just my parents, but  also the places and circumstances I was brought up in. My father served at Paonta  Sahib, the place that is associated with Guru Gobind Singh. In fact, it was  because of an inherent desire to follow the Guru that I have kept a beard. I don't  wear any lucky charms. The five Ks, as mentioned in the Sikh religion, had a  purpose to serve at the time they were conceptualised; today, they are just a  matter of personal belief. Right now, I am trying to help people around me through  small but meaningful ways.

Forwarded by SPN member Tejwant Singh Malik ji_


----------



## Hardip Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

Atleast he has accepted what he is and was. But he cant hide from the facts of his tenure as the PP head and the ways and means he adopted for elliminating the so called terrorism. One cant wash his hands from one's lifes past facts behind the religion and other relgious rituals one belives or not.


----------



## dalbirk (Feb 13, 2010)

Why in the world he had to kill 25,000 innocent Sikh youth to eliminate so called terrorism , when in reality all the top notch TERRORISTS are alive & leading a very normal life in Punjab after getting AMNESTY from Capt Amarinder Singh ironically of the same Congress Party Examples are Wassan Singh Zaffarwal , Jagjit Singh Chauhan . It is beyond doubt that such a step could not have been taken by Capt himself without consultation of high command . Whereas thousands of innocent civilians are still languishing in various jails of Punjab , Tihar & Jodhpur without any trial .


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 13, 2010)

Gill failed to mention "Virk Sena","Aalam Sena" "Indian Lions","Gobind Ram's police cats","Sumedh Saini's nang force headed by nang Ajit Poohla"and other police cat senas which were made to eliminate "militancy" by doing many killings,rapes etc in the name of kharkoos and also conducting fake encounters.
He also does not mention in detail what the "bullet for bullet" policy of Robeiro meant ?
India's so called "Super cop" should also make clear why he returned from Naxalite area empty saying he was unable to control the problem ?Was it because he could not find people to work as "police cats" there ?

The following movie (watch all nine parts) is based on a novel by Bhai Amardeep Singh Amar and is produced by a "non Sikh"and is based on true events which took place in Punjab in 1980/90's .This movie tries to inform as to what happened then :

YouTube- Khalistan Movie-1


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 13, 2010)

Whenever the Sikhs try to raise their voice in Punjab the Indian agencies and media raise the bogey of revival of terrorism .

In 1986 after the following Sarbat Khalsa and declaration of Khalistan ,Punjab was declared disturbed area which resulted in elimination of 2 lakh Sikhs:

YouTube- Sarbat Khalsa 1986- Declaration of Khalistan-1



Now just yesterday ie 12 February,2010 the following Khalistan rally was held at Fatehgarh Sahib,Punjab successfully in which thousands of people participated : 
https://akalidalamritsar.sslpowered...2010/Febr2010/press note birth day 12 feb.htm

And today ie 13 February,2010 we have the following story in "India Today" : 
'Lashkar, Babbar Khalsa may target India': India Today - Latest Breaking News from India, World, Business, Cricket, Sports, Bollywood.

Soon other baahmanvaadi TV channels will also start raising this bogey.They raised similar false alarms just before India's Republic day this year but nothing happened.This is done to just suppress the legitimate voice of the Sikhs.

Just yesterday the "Police Commissioner" system came into existence in Punjab and 3 "non Sikhs" have been appointed Police commisioners of 3 main cities of Punjab.

This is the reason why a seperate Sikh state is neccessary.This state will not be against any religion or community.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 13, 2010)

dalbirk said:


> Why in the world he had to kill 25,000 innocent Sikh youth to eliminate so called terrorism , when in reality all the top notch TERRORISTS are alive & leading a very normal life in Punjab after getting AMNESTY from Capt Amarinder Singh ironically of the same Congress Party Examples are Wassan Singh Zaffarwal , Jagjit Singh Chauhan . It is beyond doubt that such a step could not have been taken by Capt himself without consultation of high command . Whereas thousands of innocent civilians are still languishing in various jails of Punjab , Tihar & Jodhpur without any trial .


 
As regards Congress and Amrinder Singh we must not forget that Amrinder Singh's deputy was a Naamdhari.Also dont forget that it was Amrinder Singh and company who took the help of Sirsa dera saadh for votes during last elections.Amrinder's support for anti Sikh forces reveal a lot about Amrinder's support for Khalistan and even Sikhs.

As regards Badal every one already knows.

Congress,BJP,Badal dal,Lok Bhalai Party(Ramoowalia..one of the leaders responsible for Operation Bluestar along with Badal,Longowal,Tohra,Balwant Singh FM,Ravi Inder Singh,Akali dal 1920),Communist etc are all SAME and have the same thinking like that of a slave of GOI.

The present political system has failed to satisfy the aspiration of the Sikhs and Punjabis.

That is why a seperate Sikh state is a must.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Feb 13, 2010)

I always admired him as an Indian but after reading this article my respect for him has increased as a sikh. He is a great man and a great sikh.
and i love his personality 
the way he speaks gosh!:roll:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

Interesting interview:

KPS Gill Interview


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> I always admired him as an Indian but after reading this article my respect for him has increased as a sikh. He is a great man and a great sikh.
> and i love his personality
> the way he speaks gosh!:roll:



Sikh Royalist,

Guru Fateh.

Are you aware that KPS Gill was charged with molestation?


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2010)

To me he is the soul of arrogance, arrogance of power, one who has so far turned his face from the Truth that he may have a spiritual neck injury. I though long before posting this because it is hurtful even more me to read it. More needs to be said about the political system that allowed him to flourish as long as he did. That is why I in the end posted it.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 13, 2010)

To Sikhs living in INDIA outside Punjab  :

If you dont want to help Sikhs in Punjabs then dont,actually we dont expect much help from you either but please dont rub salts into the wounds of innocents killed by KP Gill in fake encounters by praising him.

We already know how the RSS minded Sikhs in and outside Punjab are trying to bark for a piece of bread given by their masters.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Feb 13, 2010)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Sikh Royalist,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> Are you aware that KPS Gill was charged with molestation?



Gurfateh veer ji,
well not exactly for molestation his action was normal and the officer over reacted


----------



## Sikh royalist (Feb 13, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> To Sikhs living in INDIA outside Punjab  :
> 
> If you dont want to help Sikhs in Punjabs then dont,actually we dont expect much help from you either but please dont rub salts into the wounds of innocents killed by KP Gill in fake encounters by praising him.
> 
> We already know how the RSS minded Sikhs in and outside Punjab are trying to bark for a piece of bread given by their masters.



if that was aimed at me let me tell you that was disgusting:tongue:
but let me tell you brother i don't think many sikhs like him in punjab and outside but you must think atleast once he worked and ended the dark days of terrorism.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> More needs to be said about the political system that allowed him to flourish as long as he did.



sikh royalist ji

Rarely if ever have I quoted myself. But "More" does need to be asked "about the political system that allowed KPS Gill to flourish as long as he did?"

Questions regarding KPS Gill:



What was his bread? and
Who were his masters?



Forgive me kee_jaana__mein__kaun for making use of your questions.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Feb 13, 2010)

does it really matter? he just did his job and we should respect him for that


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 13, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> Gurfateh veer ji,
> well not exactly for molestation his action was normal and the officer over reacted



Sikh Royalist ji,

Guru Fateh.

Can you elaborate your above statement with the URL's  from the newspapers so we can have better understanding of what you are trying to say?

What do you mean that the officer over reacted? Which officer, the victim?

Would you state the same about people over reacting if the victim were your sister, wife, daughter or mother or a close female relative?

Wasn't  KPS Gill  convicted for the molestation by the  Court?

Tejwant Singh


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 13, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> if that was aimed at me let me tell you that was disgusting:tongue:
> but let me tell you brother i don't think many sikhs like him in punjab and outside but you must think atleast once he worked and ended the dark days of terrorism.



It is myth that he ended miltancy or separatist movement in Punjab.If he is such a supercop then why not ask him to end separatist movement in Kashmir
or end Naxalite movement .The Khalistan movement in Punjab died because support for the movement died


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 13, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> It is myth that he ended miltancy or separatist movement in Punjab.If he is such a supercop then why not ask him to end separatist movement in Kashmir
> or end Naxalite movement .The Khalistan movement in Punjab died because support for the movement died


 
If killing a whole generation of Amritdharis and making a grave of Punjab means Khalistan movement died then Moghals would have ended Sikhs long time back .

Do you know who were Baba Garja Singh and Baba Botaa Singh ?If not then google that.

Sikhs can never be killed.Khalistan movement may have died for Sikhs in India outside Punjab but not for those in Punjab.Most Sikhs in rest of India have conceded defeat and have joined hands with those forces who do not even recognise Sikhs as a seperate religion.

Khalistan movement is well and alive in Punjab.Perhaps Badal has also started realising this that is why on Saturday he raised the question of "river waters" after a long time but he is already exposed and nobody believes him any more.

If media can end freedom movements then good luck.Whole of baahmanvaadi media ignored the Fatehgarh Sahib rally of Sikhs as if nothing has happened.The more they ignore the more people become curious and the reality has to come out.If nothing happened then why did ALL tv channels ignore the following :

https://akalidalamritsar.sslpowered...2010/Febr2010/press note birth day 12 feb.htm​ 

Shiv Sena had asked Sikhs to remove the posters of the above rally Fatehgarh Sahib in 24 hours .Nobody removed those posters and the Shiv sena threat flopped.Similarly BJP had called for strict actions when Khalistan posters were seen outside Gurdwaras in Delhi .This was widely reported by the baahmanvaadi media ,I am sure you must have seen that news item.But ignoring the BJP and Shiv sena threat record breaking number of people attended the rally giving a slap to the fascist hindutva forces and their Hindu and Sikh agents inside and outside Punjab.
But the very same "unbiased" tv channels totally ignored when the rally was actually held.Not even one channel including the so called useless Punjabi channels mentioned anything about this rally.Why ?​ 
YouTube- Khalistan is Alive

The more the Indian channels and GOI ignore and tease Punjab Sikhs or call them seperatists and terrorists,the more determined Punjab Sikhs become about the Khalistan movement.

Khalistan is no longer a joke but is the question of existence of the Sikhs and maintaining their unique identity.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> does it really matter? he just did his job and we should respect him for that



LOL sikh royalist ji

Cynthia Mamoud became famous by investigating the results of the anti-terrorist program (_code for state sponsored terrorism_)... in Punjab...Because KPS Gill was doing his job....what price is a citizen in a democracy willing to pay? To what end? 

Who wants to make a list? of atrocities?

First on the reading list. Reduced to Ashes.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2010)

Next on the reading list

*India: A Mockery of Justice: The case concerning the  "disappearance" of human rights defender Jaswant Singh Khalra severely  undermined*


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2010)

Next on the reading list

Other Screams of Terror (a publication of Human Rights Watch)...this article does not make bones about the toll that "terrorists" took on Punjab. However, it is also crystal clear that the job done to eradicate it was not a "job well done." All the atrocities of the era of KPS Gill are enumerated here in one place.
*
Other screams of terror*
Other Screams of Terror | Human Rights Watch


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 13, 2010)

It was the Punjab Sikhs Bhai Jinda and Bhai Sukha along with other Singhs of KCF who got justice for Delhi Sikhs from Lalit Maken and Dharmdaas Shastri who were also perpetrators of 1984 Delhi anti Sikh genocide .They did it as Sikhs not as Punjab Sikhs .

But many of the Sikhs outside Punjab have betrayed their martyrdom by joining hands with the enemies of Sikhs.


----------



## ballym (Feb 13, 2010)

We are now judging by the hindsight. What could be the other alternative to KPS Gill? I remember no one really objecting to TADA etc. All politicians of Punjab were just waiting for terrorism to end. If Badal goes, someone else will come who may be even worse.
You know how we pray that our current boss goes away.... only to find new boss even worse!!!
One scenario is that corrupt politicians had never allow police to have full powers. Then terrorism would have continued at a slow pace. Do you think we had got Khalistan? No way. It is not that simple to get your own country.
Moreover, the powers were given by centre because afterall only sikhs were to be sacrificed. This may have been the real reason for success as there was clarity about final outcome and goal. As can be judged by riots and after reaction, masses in India do not want sikhs to prosper, so it was easy to formulate startegy without much opposition. Whatever sikhs were in Delhi... Buta, jail Singh Badal etc had no power to object... otherwise how is it possible that Jail singh was president and nothing favoring sikhs could be done? they were being killed on roads and no presidential orders came?
Entire india was listening to BBC except Jail Singh? Everyone was aware of backlash... even at 1200 noon on 31st october 1984 when my brother was advised to go back home from Parliament street in New Delhi, but not people who could have made the change? If Jail singh was not knowing, then what about Badal, Buta etc. 
When KPS went to Chhatisgarh, CM did not act on his advice... no sikh or other religion killing was involved and matter might have involved disrupting coruption channels.
True colours of a person come to forefront only at the time of testing times. When Indiara Gandhi Died, everyone in Delhi including Rajiv, Amitabh, sajjan etc were against sikhs. Even some of my co-students were not happy with me. 
KPS was following his duty... there is no denying it. If it had been that bad, why most of Punjab police was following his orders? What if there was a corrupt Police chief instead of KPS?
I am sure he had this fear of revolt by PP in his mind. Why so many Special police officers, mostly sikhs, were recruited without much opposition? ... so there was support for ending Khalistan movement... for sure.
I am not taking any side.I had only media reports about Punjab ... no other source.
Later, I found out about misuse of power by PP. Basically, that is the main issue for going against KPS.
But what else should have been the method?
KPS proved by example, that operation blue star was a mistake and not required.
If Khalistan movement is still alive, then why do not Simranjit and Daljit Bittu or some other new leader, youth federation, fight for river waters and create a mass movement. Why we have so many Hot headed Akali Dals.....and why do not they get support. You need oil to run machinery and you need leaadership to get attention of masses. I would say, Ashutosh gets more attention from masses than Simranjit.
I am sure entire Punjab will be with them for protecting there livelihood which is dependent on river water. First ensure food to my stomach and then we can think about other matters.
Let us start.
We should also look inwards.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 13, 2010)

This is why there was support for KPS Gill -- said to have solved the "Punjab problem."
_"The Sikh separatist movement in Punjab claimed thousands of lives.  Unspeakable horrors were perpetrated as bombs went off in crowded  bazaars and movie halls, killing and maiming civilians. There were  numerous political assassinations. Hindu passengers were dragged off  public buses, lined up and shot down."_

But the cure only made the patient feel worse. Here is why the cure did not work.

_"Instead of responding within the law, the Punjab police were given  free rein to contain the militancy. Thousands of alleged militants,  human rights activists, and ordinary Sikhs in Punjab were summarily  executed by security forces, based on the merest suspicion or, perhaps,  not even that. Most were young men, "disappeared," never to be seen  again. Their bodies were then cremated to destroy the evidence.

These were extrajudicial executions, _ _*state-sponsored terror. *These  acts, too, were the negation of the concept of nationhood and what is  enshrined in India’s Constitution.

 Instead of responding within the law, the Punjab police were given  free rein to contain the militancy. *Thousands of alleged militants,  human rights activists, and ordinary Sikhs in Punjab were summarily  executed by security forces, based on the merest suspicion or, perhaps,  not even that. Most were young men, "disappeared," never to be seen  again. Their bodies were then cremated to destroy the evidence.*
_ 

*These were extrajudicial executions, state-sponsored terror. These  acts, too, were the negation of the concept of nationhood and what is  enshrined in India’s Constitution."*


The rape, physical and sexual torture, and psychological abuse of their women -- I have not even indexed that.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Feb 14, 2010)

Tejwant Singh said:


> Sikh Royalist ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> ...



all right sir trying to elaborate and expound my words
actually people who are jealous of you always try to blame you of having such vices and i think the officer lady who alleged molestation was entirely wrong and as per your question even if itongue was to be that lady officer i must never had done what she did:yes:



> Would you state the same about people over reacting if the victim were your sister, wife, daughter or mother or a close female relative?


no comments!


----------



## Sikh royalist (Feb 14, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> It is myth that he ended miltancy or separatist movement in Punjab.If he is such a supercop then why not ask him to end separatist movement in Kashmir
> or end Naxalite movement .The Khalistan movement in Punjab died because support for the movement died


and who was he who cut this support KPS Gill 
brother this is a simple law and accepted by every government against terrorism the basic thing to eliminate terrorism is to first end the local support the terrorist were looting their own sikh brothers for money correct me if i am wrong?
and kps gill killed some innocent people to take away the support right?
what was wrong they were to die as terrorist(which they were soon to become) at least gill killed them as innocent peoples


----------



## Sikh royalist (Feb 14, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> LOL sikh royalist ji
> 
> Cynthia Mamoud became famous by investigating the results of the anti-terrorist program (_code for state sponsored terrorism_)... in Punjab...Because KPS Gill was doing his job....what price is a citizen in a democracy willing to pay? To what end?
> 
> ...



ah sister 
gurfateh

i once asked a man similar question that what was the mistake of millions who suffered and died and he replied their only mistake was that they existed............

work out for your salvation make your way out of this world


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 14, 2010)

ballym said:


> We are now judging by the hindsight. What could be the other alternative to KPS Gill? I remember no one really objecting to TADA etc. All politicians of Punjab were just waiting for terrorism to end. If Badal goes, someone else will come who may be even worse.
> You know how we pray that our current boss goes away.... only to find new boss even worse!!!
> One scenario is that corrupt politicians had never allow police to have full powers. Then terrorism would have continued at a slow pace. Do you think we had got Khalistan? No way. It is not that simple to get your own country.
> Moreover, the powers were given by centre because afterall only sikhs were to be sacrificed. This may have been the real reason for success as there was clarity about final outcome and goal. As can be judged by riots and after reaction, masses in India do not want sikhs to prosper, so it was easy to formulate startegy without much opposition. Whatever sikhs were in Delhi... Buta, jail Singh Badal etc had no power to object... otherwise how is it possible that Jail singh was president and nothing favoring sikhs could be done? they were being killed on roads and no presidential orders came?
> ...


 
The simple reason why Mann and Bittu dont get more "votes" than badal is quite complicated.It is an open secret how politicians win elections in Punjab ie mass use of drugs,money,threat etc.Sometimes if these tactics dont work then goons of various political parties go to various homes particularly poor people after election for voting for a particular rival candidate and burn them down

The cunning badal dal and congress have understood how to lure ordinary people that is why they have been using various singers to lure people to their rallies.

Deravaad(Sikh and non Sikh) which has been deliberately encouraged in Punjab and succusive govts distribute heaps of money to these deras in the name of social work which in turn helps in consolidating their respective vote banks.

The bahman bania fascist clan (RSS and hindutva forces)which does not support Khalistan for their own vested interests is also encouraged by successive Punjab parties.

So the combined vote bank of the dervaadi people including the fascists is more than ordinary Sikhs as ordinary Sikhs dont vote enmass for one political party based on local considerations and affiliations also.When the Sikhs did vote enmass Mr Mann won by a record margin of over 4 lakh votes in Tarn Taran parliamentary constituency.

The RSS and it's puppies have been making all efforts to diminish that vote bank by all means.Congress,BJP,RSS all are same .So in the name of congress they wreaked havoc in Tarn Taran area by resorting to mass killing and at the same time encouraging deravaad as a result they have been able to distribute the Sikh vote bank.

This sort of exploitative political system is no longer acceptable to most Punjabis.

But the reversal process has already started which is giving sleepless nights to the BJP,Hindutva forces including Badal.Although it has been made clear time and again that Khalistan is not against any religion or community but is in fact "Haleemi Raaj" of Maharaja Ranjit Singh where no one feared anyone but the Hindutva forces are trying to prove that it is a terrorist movement but to their surprise they are failing miserably as not only Sikhs but poor and lower middle class of Hindus have also supporting Khalistan.

In one interview some one asked Mr Mann what he has gained after so many years of struggle ,Mr Mann told the interviewer badal,capt amrinder and other BJP,Congress leaders have to take the help of Z plus security to roam around in Punjab whereas he moves around freely amongst people without any security .This shows how much people in Punjab love him.

It is a fact ,just watch any rally of Badal,Amrinder,so called people's representatives, you will see people sitting at a distance from where bullet can not reach this traitors.Whereas in Mr Mann's rally it is the ordinary people who are his protectors and every one mingles freely upto the stage even.

Look at this rally held on 12 February,2010 at Fatehgarh Sahib on theme of Khalistan where Sardar Mann is standing amidst the people as a popular leader:
https://akalidalamritsar.sslpowered...2010/Febr2010/press note birth day 12 feb.htm

This a gathering of just Fatehgarh Sahib area wheareas Khalistan supporters all over Punjab are infinite which the GOI, baahmanvaadi media and the fascists fail to understand and refuse to accept.

If some fascist tries to do misadventure against Mann or Bittu ,Punjab will burn like never before.

Occupied Khalistan is already there and now the question is how and when it will be freed .The traitors of Khalistan will be sent to the gangetic belt.

Even till date a number of Sikhs still think the killings in Punjab were conducted by so called Sikh militants whereas everyone knows that each SSP in Punjab had his own vigilante group of police cats to malign the militants.

It would be foolish to think that Sikh militants would do certain acts which will go against their own movement.I myself remember seeing a press note by 5 militant outfits including AISSF of Bhai Daljit Singh Bittu saying that they had nothing to do with the killings of labourers in 2 trains near Ludhiana.

The following movie by a "non Sikh"is based on a novel by a former Kharkoo (Watch all 9 parts on youtube):
YouTube- new punjabi movie - deevay jagday rehan ge - 4/9

At that time we were not even aware that a time would come when computers,mobiles,digital cameras etc would become easily available otherwise we would kept those newspaper cuttings as proofs.

This is also the reason why we dont have many pictures and footage of Operation Bluestar and why the sole Indian tv channel Doordarshan managed to mislead people including Sikhs about the reality of the situation.

Another program which I vividly remember on doordarshan showed some people with orange patkas and face covered (police cats)claiming to have committed rapes,dacoity and killings.GOI misused the sole tv channel to the maximum to malign the Khalistan movement.

But these days everything has changed drastically,even if the so called unbiased baahmanvaadi media channels are still behaving as govt mouthpieces there are other means to instantly know the truth of any news item.

This exploitative political system and the negative role bahmanvaadi media plays in tarnishing the image of Sikhs and the continued support given to that by the bahman bania fascist clan is another reason why the demand for an independent Sikh state is increasing.

For those of you who are feeling happy that police men helped in killing Sikhs in fake encounters should go to Punjab and interview those who participated in these killings.These policemen are now repenting as Sikhs already consider them traitors but at the same time Bharat mataa and the akritghans for whom they did this have also disowned them.Not only this,instead of getting the lakhs of rupees for killing Sikh youth such policemen are now in jails or are living in poverty.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 14, 2010)

ballym said:


> We are now judging by the hindsight. What could be the other alternative to KPS Gill? I remember no one really objecting to TADA etc. All politicians of Punjab were just waiting for terrorism to end. If Badal goes, someone else will come who may be even worse.
> You know how we pray that our current boss goes away.... only to find new boss even worse!!!
> One scenario is that corrupt politicians had never allow police to have full powers. Then terrorism would have continued at a slow pace. Do you think we had got Khalistan? No way. It is not that simple to get your own country.
> Moreover, the powers were given by centre because afterall only sikhs were to be sacrificed. This may have been the real reason for success as there was clarity about final outcome and goal. As can be judged by riots and after reaction, masses in India do not want sikhs to prosper, so it was easy to formulate startegy without much opposition. Whatever sikhs were in Delhi... Buta, jail Singh Badal etc had no power to object... otherwise how is it possible that Jail singh was president and nothing favoring sikhs could be done? they were being killed on roads and no presidential orders came?
> ...


 
Mann and Bittu dont have support ?If some one is looking though the eyes of the indian media or through the eyes of hindutva forces then no one can help.

Rally by Mann' party (12 February,2010) :

https://akalidalamritsar.sslpowered...2010/Febr2010/press note birth day 12 feb.htm

Rally by Bittu's party (25 December,2009) :

SikhSiyasat.Com – Sikh Audios; Videos and Multimedia Blog Archive Resolutions adopted by Sikh Organizations at Fatehgarh Sahib Shaheedi Sabha

At the same time on 25 December,2009 a parallel rally was being held by Mann which had an even greater gathering .Mann rally's video can be seen on the following page :
SHIROMANI AKALI DAL (AMRITSAR)

Both parties have the same agenda-Khalistan

People who turn a blind eye to these rallys and refuse to accept the reality ,including the BJP,RSS.Hindutva forces are suffering from a disease which is incurable.

Such people will refuse to accept the reality no matter what.These are the same people who used to say that when Abdali attacks they will chant such mantras that the whole army will become blind.It was ultimately the Sikhs who fought.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 14, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> ah sister
> gurfateh
> 
> i once asked a man similar question that what was the mistake of millions who suffered and died and he replied their only mistake was that they existed............
> ...



sikh royalist ji

Thank you! I will take care of my salvation. May you take care of yours!

Why do you think you have expressed sincere concern for my salvation with a response that expresses nothing but amorality and helplessness? You are {censored}-footing around your own claim, in so many words, that the ends justify the means.  That the ills of terrorism justify wholesale slaughter and torture on the basis of suspicion, police corruption, and government cover-ups.

A "Sikh" is neither amoral nor helpless in the face of corruption no matter what the reputed gains may be.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Feb 14, 2010)

> Quote:
> <table border="0" cellpadding="1" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td style="border: 1px inset;" class="alt2">  					Originally Posted by *Tejwant Singh*
> 
> 
> ...




Sikh Royalist ji,

Guru Fateh.

Nice cop out as expected when you are not able to answer the direct questions. You mean Supreme Court and all other courts are wrong when he was convicted of molestation and you blame the  woman. And  at the same time, it is a shame that  show your cowardice with your silence  hence have "no comments" when your own female relative is molested by  people like KPS Gill which infers that it matters naught.

For you to have the reality check read the following article posted by Narayanjot kaur ji. Ignorance is not a bliss especially with a user's name like you.

1.http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/29225-hero-as-molester.html

2.http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/29226-kps-gill-convict-strip-him-padma.html

A Sikh's duty is to seek the truth and speak against injustice, not side with the  molesters.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## all_khalsa (Feb 15, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> I always admired him as an Indian but after reading this article my respect for him has increased as a sikh. He is a great man and a great sikh.
> and i love his personality
> the way he speaks gosh!:roll:


 

Well i guess ur one of those indians who use to admire GENRAL MICHEAL ODYAR before 1947 for Jallianwala bagh massacre.And this was the kind of speech he was giving when Udham Singh shot him.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 15, 2010)

The following speeches makes bare naked the genocide carried out by KP Gill and his merceneries in Punjab :​ 
YouTube- Khalistan is our birth right-2

YouTube- Shaheed Jaswant Singh Khalra (Full Speech - Part 1)

YouTube- Shaheed Jaswant Singh Khalra (Full Speech - Part 2)


After returning to India Sardar Jaswant Singh Khalra was also tortured and killed at the behest of KP Gill and company.​ 
YouTube- Disappearance of Jaswant Singh Khalra: Abduction by Police

The Rupan Deol Bajaj molestation incident is nothing in front of the actual crimes committed by KP Gill.He will be tried and hanged like Milosovic of Serbia.


----------



## ballym (Feb 15, 2010)

kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> _The cunning badal dal and congress have understood ......they have been using various singers_.
> There are so many singers. get some for you. Commercial success can easily beat govt. support.
> _Deravaad(Sikh and non Sikh) ........... helps in consolidating vote banks._
> Make your own Deras. promote people to have them more. Let them open school, hospital and community centre. keep an eye on bigger picture. You have to achieve bigger things than small matters.
> ...


I personally think the dera development idea is easy to implement and get good results. at least it would breakaway some people from biased dera ( or Dera BEAS!!!).


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 16, 2010)

ballym,

Thanks for exposing yourself with your answers.Actually such exposures make us more committed than ever towards our goal of sovereignity.

What else can we expect from followers of BJP/Congress .Encouraging Sikhs to make more deras instead of following Guru Granth Sahib directly.

How the political parties function in Punjab we all know .Watch from 03.13 .So long as Sikhs are not free these Indian political parties will continue to fool them .:

YouTube- Interview About Khalistan (Bhai Daljit Singh) 3/3

Anyway Sikhs have woken up .All people who from outside try to show they have sympathy with Sikhs but dont even recognise their identity are exposed now.These forces are invalid in Punjab now.They gave an ultimatum to Sikhs that they will tear Sant Bhindranwale's posters within 24 hours,they asked for arrest of Sikhs going to Fatehgarh Sahib,they tried to put maximum hurdles in the way of Fatehgarh Sahib rally,even BJP went on national tv against this rally but still a large number of Sikhs participated despite security forces helping the akritghans.

YouTube- Khalistan Speech-12 February 2010---Part 1


YouTube- Khalistan Speech-12 February 2010---Part 2

This gathering is only of Fatehgarh Sahib and it's surrounding areas.The supporters of Khalistan all over Punjab are infinite​ 
The media is NOT free even these days.

The tactics of the baahmanvaadi media to mislead the youth of Punjab in the name of national integration,forwarding thinking and modern outlook is failing and will ultimately fail because the youth of today in Punjab know more clearly about the situation than even the previous generation and have woken up :

YouTube- ludhiana goli kand 5 dec 2009.wmv


YouTube- Khalistan dey nahrey  punjab police de S.P,DSP they sahmney


Let us see how long badal/BJP/RSS/Congress can use Punjab police to kill Sikhs and themselves remain protected.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 16, 2010)

The difference between Mr Mann and KP Gill is that KP Gill chose to lick the feet of the fake rulers whereas Mr Mann refused to do so.

Had Mr Mann accepted that he would have been on some "so called " high position under the bahman bania clan but he chose to oppose them with "anakh" despite facing a number of difficulties.


----------



## ballym (Feb 16, 2010)

So what should we do?
What plan we should follow?
What guidance we must give to masses?


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 16, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> _*I AM: KPS Gill
> *
> 
> I AM: KPS Gill - Mind over Matter - Spirituality - Life - The Times of India
> ...


_
An eye-opener! Some insight into faith and religion. His reasons for doing what he did sound TOO familiar._


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 16, 2010)

ballym said:


> So what should we do?
> What plan we should follow?
> What guidance we must give to masses?


 
Nothing.Just wait and watch.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes. It does sound familiar. Take out the word "religion" or "faith" and add "father-land" and you could almost be hearing the voice of Adolph Eichmann. "I was only doing my duty as a good ........ " (fill in your favorite cause to complete the sentence).


----------



## BhagatSingh (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha! 


> "I was only doing my duty as a good ........ " (fill in your favorite cause to complete the sentence).


I think the cause here is a special one, deserving of special attention: God


----------



## ballym (Feb 16, 2010)

He did act wrong/ bad/ maliciouly.What should have been the reaction or action of KPS Gill or any other police chief?
 We should be careful, It may be too late if we keep waiting for action from .............as it happened in movie "Ram Teri Ganga Maili"   ... der naa Ho jaaye kaheen Der naa Ho jaaye ( crudely translate to beware of getting too late, be careful)
History does not indicate good returns.
Thanks in advance for advice.


----------



## Sikh royalist (Mar 4, 2010)

dear sister nj kaur

How can you forget Hiroshima and Nagasaki ?:whisling:
why did your govt massacred so many innocent people?:down:


:woohoo:


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 4, 2010)

Sikh royalist said:


> dear sister nj kaur
> 
> How can you forget Hiroshima and Nagasaki ?:whisling:
> why did your govt massacred so many innocent people?:down:
> ...



Who said evil respected national borders? We find it everywhere..Only as individuals do we hold the key to goodness. So, what was his problem? KP Gill that is.


----------

